# List of non-aquatic plant species



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey thanks for the list.
i almost bought acorus a week ago and decided to do some research first.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

MODs is it possible that you can sticky this to the Plant Section.
Its will be very useful.

Though im certain Jrs did not make this list


----------



## Goanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Just bought 3 of these from PetSmart in the TopFin tubes. Aqua Fern, peacock fern, and white ribbon.

Funny thing one of them (the aqua fern) says aquariums only (which of the 3 its probably the least suited for aquarium life), the other two say for aquariums or terrariums (The peacock fern and the dracaena). 

Luckily I have some terrariums I can set these up in instead, or mount them higher up in my paludarium to use as emergent plants.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> Though im certain Jrs did not make this list


I never said that I made it! I said that I compiled from various sources.


----------



## Koshy (Sep 28, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but worth bumping for people buying plants to LFS's.

I bought some Hemigraphis repanda a while back, thinking it was an attractive plant, yeah, the LFS is expensive as well, 9$ gone.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Got suckered into buying a white ribbon at the lfs.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

dont worry. it happens to a lot of us when we first start out.
i filled a 55g with non aquatics


----------

